# My first solo-session with a Rotary polisher...



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, so as you're probably aware I bought a Makita this week, as I don't seem to be getting the results I want with the PC on German Paint ....and the damn neighbour's cat seemed to wanna use my bonnet, roof, and boot as some kind of skating rink during the week, oh and off course the bird who wanted to use my bonnet as a 'bullseye' !!

So, here's the breakdown of the schedule :

Soaked car, and washed with Meg's Gold Class shampoo (I love this stuff)
Rinsed
Dried with Sonus Der Wunder Towel
Washed wheels with Meg's Gold Class Shampoo
Rinsed
Dried with Meg's Water Magnet

So, generally washing done with.

Now time to crank up the Makita <nail biting>

As I've watched Brazo (on DW) when he came around to detail the car, and also had a practice session with beardboy (DW) on the Makita, I had pretty much got rid off those first-time-nerves. But it's still funny how shaky it can seem when you've got such a machine in your hands, knowing what damage CAN be done if you don't keep an eye on what you're doing.

I was recommended the 3m pads, plus backing plate by the guys on Detailing World - there is soooo much 'give' in 'em that it gave me a little more piece of mind, and I'd definitely recommend them to anyone else buying a Makita for the first time So on went the black 3m pad, and started using Meg's Fine Cut Polish......found this stuff to leave micro-marring, and wasn't too pleased with the results.....so I switched to using Menzerna 85RD 3.01

The menz simply erased the cat scratches with ease, but as for the bird turd - I tried three hits with the Menz, starting on 600rpm's and only increasing to 900 (as I'm chicken with it being my first time), which broke it down pretty well, but not gone completely....I'd say 98% invisible to MY eye, 100% invisible to my old man. I kinda gave up on the bird turd after this and thought I'd go back to it later.

After finishing the bonnet, I then moved to the rear and done the boot, and then finished the job with the roof. I decided I'll leave it this week now, and go back to doing the sides on the car over time, maybe one other side next week, and the final side the week after. But as the moggy had interfered with the Boonet, Roof, and Boot, I thought I'd just concentrate on these parts this week.

The job was then completed with a coating of Swissvax Onyx.

Here's the results taken this afternoon :























































Some close-ups for the keen eyes :























































Thanks for looking


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi,
I noticed that you didn't use a clay bar in your schedule. Any reason for this?

Your TT looks great. I've read some of the DW 'studio' reports. It's like having a respray. 

Does the Menzerna actually remove some of the laquer, abrasively, or does it fill the scratches? I see that some peeps use a paint depth guage, so I assume it's the former.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

aidb said:


> Hi,
> I noticed that you didn't use a clay bar in your schedule. Any reason for this?
> 
> Your TT looks great. I've read some of the DW 'studio' reports. It's like having a respray.
> ...


I'd only use a clay-bar if I was NOT 'maintaining' the paintwork on a regular basis. I wash it every week, come rain or shine, and it's already 'glass smooth' as I polish it, whether by hand or machne, on quite a regular basis with mild polishes so it's not really necessary. If I was to do somebody elses car that would be a different issue due to me not knowing how often they clean their car,and therefore how much crap has built up on their lacquer, which will give me a 'layer' I'd need to remove.

The Menzerna will remove a very tiny layer of the lacquer, but not that much to worry about initially. I've had the paint tested by friends with PDG's (paint depth gauges), and it showed on the readings that the paint is in pretty good thickness being an Audi. Providing you don't use the Menz with the Rotary on a regular basis (which shouldn't be necessary anyway) you really shouldn't get any problems. :wink: ....oh, and yeah you're right, it doesn't fill the scratches, it removes the lacquer surrounding the scratch bringing the level down - this is why it needs checking with the PDG.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nerve racking stuff eh!

I have got so few scratches etc I cannot justify the nerves it would take to take a rotary to the car.

I believe the G220's are a bit softcore for the audi paint? Or would this depend on pad and polish? What made you go for the Makita?

Looking good Krim :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Nerve racking stuff eh!
> 
> I have got so few scratches etc I cannot justify the nerves it would take to take a rotary to the car.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud.....definitely nerve racking stuff using the Rotary by yourself for the first time. But I just kinda felt like that mad man with the chainsaw afterwards - just wanting to go around and polish everything 

I'm not sure on the G220's as I've never used one, but the PC certainly wasn't doing the job for me.....basically it wouldn't break down the polish, so I'd be left with micro-marring on the surface every time....done my nut in !

The Makita was chosen as a detailer I had come out used this one....plus, a mate brought one over to me for me to have a practice session with, and I just found it really easy to work with. Definitely makes my life alot easier now though.

Thanks for the compliments 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Cheers for the reply.


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

looks like you and the polisher should spend more time together! came out nice!


----------

